# A Pokémon Poetry Game



## Spoon (Apr 16, 2012)

*A Pokémon Poetry Game*

So a friend and I have found that making silly poems about the Poké-verse is pretty darn fun, so I'm going to translate it into a game.

 The rules are simple: the poster above gives you a Pokémon centric prompt, you write whatever kind of poem you like about it, leave a prompt for the next poster, and have fun! 

 Example:



			
				Original Poster said:
			
		

> Prompt: BW2's male protagonist





			
				not a double poster said:
			
		

> Look at his hair
> Visor snared
> Shorts resting upon jeggings
> Who dressed him?
> ...


 Hopefully this makes sense!

 So here's the first prompt: BW2's female protagonist!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Her hair is like sandshrew, curled up in the night;
her skirt, superfluous as a new professor.
If you search her on Google, you're in for a sight;
the fans have already undressed her.

Prompt: The ability Sticky Hold.


----------



## BlasTech (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Sticky Hold
so I am told
keeps items from thieves
So, why do I try

Next Prompt: Pikachu


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

He's little, he's yellow
He's gonna Thundershock you
He walks with Red, the greatest trainer
And that queerboy Ash Ketchum too!

I know, I have the poetic ability of a turnip.

Okay, next prompt: *Mew*


----------



## Dar (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Pink and feline,
The ancestor to all.
Though its attacks so mighty,
May make the greatest 'mon fall.
(Meh :P)

Next prompt: Pokemorphs


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

_Humans and beasts, merged in one.
Who brought upon us these abominations?
I believe it's time to bring out my gun.
Unacceptable! No more purifications!_

Gary Motherfucking Oak.


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Some people call him Gary
And others call him Blue
But if there's one thing we know
He's coming for you

QWILFISH!


----------



## Dar (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Swollen and blue,
So not much to see.
Marked with a scowl,
Just one look can make a strong man flee.

Evolution.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

One more level, then
It will evolve, so I can
Beat that god-dang gym

A haiku 

Topic: Choice Scarf


----------



## Dar (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Beautifully woven,
With some added affects.
It withdraws your powers,
But an attack flies before the enemy detects.
(Meh.)

Magnet Pull.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

There once was a Ferrothorn
Whose defenses had brought him scorn
But he met a Magnezone
Who made him as still as stone
And made him wish he was never born

A limerick this time

TM27


----------



## norblarchoop (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

(TM27 is return)

The smarter trainer ought to know
that joy can cause it's might to grow
The fuzz eared one calls this their own,
Against it stand steel, ghost and stone
with water use it, or alone

next word:
Lavender.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Lavender, Lavender, full of dead old souls
Purple smokings, incense, sticking out of bowls
Or is that smoke a haunter, adding chaos to the tedium?
No, no, it is only the lazy haze of an aged Medium
The wailing of the grieving men and women mixes on
forever with the wailing of a mother, lost her son

Shedinja


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Out of nothing, the Nincada evolved
Appeared a Ninjask - problem solved
But appeared next to this
Came a thing to dismiss
Low-healthed - it appeared to have devolved

But up the pecking order would it climb
Its defensive abilities were sublime
Its incredible Wonder Guard
Defied an Outrage hit hard
Now he shall be used all the time


Double limerick there, think it's quite good tbh

Prompt: Magikarp


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

_Empty shell, hollow soul floating through the air.
Fallen afoul by brothers alike, blessed only by gods of death.
Only darkness and death resides within, Beware Beware!
Dare you face it, drawing your last breath?_

Edit:Ninja'd! >:/


----------



## Dar (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

No topic given, so I shall just give one to the next person.

Prompt: Defog


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

If you cannot find your way
Around the fogginess of the night
Flap your birds wings, to help
To clear out all of the white

Edit: Forgot the prompt. Prompt is *Professor Oak*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Gives ten-year old kids
Monsters and has them research
WHAT A GREAT IDEA

Prompt: Razz Berry


----------



## Dar (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Spicy and dry,
Though not very sweet.
In Sinnoh they're used
To make yummy treats!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

There once was a fellow named Dar,
Who traveled to lands near and far
His schedule so swamped,
he forgot a new prompt,
Before driving away in his car!

Prompt: Wring Out


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Your opponent is fully recovered
But you have something up your sleeve...
Use Wring Out and floor him in one
And experience points you'll receive

You're so close to finishing him off
The only move left is Wring Out
With no choice, you use the move
Bare damage done - now you're in for a clout

For those who don't know, Wring Out does more damage the more health the opponent has

Boy, I'm getting into this poetry stuff! I've been forced to do about poems in school for English Lit and I find it boring :o

Topic: Ditto


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Small, pink, and wiggly,
Ditto is weak, frail, and slow
But good for breeding

Prompt: Fisherman Andrew


----------



## Dar (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

(Ninja'd but not gonna change it :P)
Millions of faces,
Not one the same.
I can mimic them all,
Through my own special game.

Chandelure!


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Chandelure, the grand candle
Has the highest Special Attack
Of all non-legendaries
So off will they back

Zangoose


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Miserable little git,
Pathetic old griper,
With some strange spat,
With all of the Seviper.

Levitate. Get writing.


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Some non-Flying Pokemon have the ablity
To avoid moves from the Ground types
They can also avoid the move Sky Drop
And will not be damaged by Spikes

Not perfect, but it'll do. Topic: Full Restore


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

There once was a Trainer named Red
Whose Pokemon was almost defeated
But with a Full Restore,
It was ready for more
And he ended up winning instead

Prompt: Youngster Joey


----------



## Dar (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A foolish young boy,
Who uses one ploy.
But when his Rattata's in place,
It gets a Brick Smash to the face.
Prompt: The Sinjoh Ruins.


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

I know nothing about Sinjoh Ruins for this Haikou
I have yet to see the ruins event
Beans on toast

Next: Pewter City


----------



## Dar (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A small town with rocks,
And a Gym leader named Brock,
Who uses Ground-types.

Prompt: Victory Road


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Ah, the famous, Victory road,
A name both apt and not,
For though champions are victorious,
Those who fail at it are forgot.

An arduous path,
To weed out the weak,
Travel not here,
If an easy trek you seek.

With trainers and wild Pokémon,
It's a place full of fear,
No wonder so many,
Adventures end here.

Prompt:Steel-type


----------



## Dar (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

The toughest of types,
From Steelix to Shieldon.
Soon after a battle,
Their work is done.

Meh.

Prompt: Snowpoint Temple


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Slip on all the ice
to get to the basement and
fight Regigigas

Prompt: Route 110


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A steel path above,
a grass path below.
Both lit up by
electricity's glow.

But one has a cold shine
no emotion can pierce,
and the other contains
the cute and the fierce.

There is a Bike Path,
and weird slimy things,
there are even birds
with speedy wings.

But the metallic bridge
is its own kind of sleek,
the Gulpin stay down
and the Wingull are weak.

It's not cute and creepy,
it's not cold and hot.
One side's just organic
and the other is not.


Prompt: Whitney


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

_User of normal-types, a cute little girl
But be careful, she might surprise!
Defeating your 'mons with a cow on a whirl
She's not that innocent, I'm not telling lies._

N


----------



## Dar (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A boy with green hair,
And a father who told lies,
Had a wish to free pokemon
From their miserable lives.

Legendary Pokemon.


----------



## bulbasaur (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

For an hour or two you struggle, throw balls
you curse, press down & A, to no avail at all
And once you hear that magical click
Into the PC it goes - what a dick!

Trading


----------



## Dar (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Trading for people
Can be wonderful fun!
To get a new pokemon,
Oh the funs just begun.

But what is it like for pokemon?
Leaving their friends,
For some other amends.

And to evolve while traded,
Causes nothing but pain.
So when a pokemon is suffering,
Who's really to blame?

Viridian City


----------



## Spoon (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

_On the road, on the road
On the road, on the road

On the road to Viridian City
I'm on my way, I'm on the road, I'm on the road
On the road to Viridian City
Yeah, yeah. I'm on the road.

We've built a team and we've been
training all day long
We're on the road and getting strong
Getting strong, getting str-_

 Beyond Pallet Town
 you are bound
 by a man needing coffee
 another correcting your sloppy
 green horn Poke ball technique
 that can't catch a Weedle, how weak

 Next Prompt: Pokecenters


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

There once was a strapping young lad
Who's Pokemon training skills were bad
But nice ol' Nurse Joy
Healed the mons of this boy
So he wouldn't be so sad

Prompt: Leech Life


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A move of the Bug type - but don't think of Combee.
It's known by a bat and a red mushroom zombie.
It involves sucking blood, close-range as you'd expect.
Only weird Twilight fangirls might find it perfect

Most of those who learn it are creeping or flying,
or at least creepy and gravity-defying.
What do they suck from Steel-types? Weird energy stuff?
And what about Slugma? That's sure warm enough!

It's not like it's bad, Mega Drain is just stronger,
there's the Tentacruel thing and Absorb lasts longer.
With fifteen power points and low damage to deal,
the secondary effect might be its main appeal.

The Bug type's advantages can be sort of a power:
If the enemy's psychic and also a flower,
the most realistic of all moves that drain
makes quadruple damage, so palm trees get slain.


Prompt: Arceus


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Hatched from the very first Egg
With golden hooves on its leg
It created Sinnoh
And the creation trio
And the lake guardians too - you will beg


Next: Lance


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

When Gary is not
the Champ anymore,
Lance is the fifth
of the Elite Four.

All of his Pokémon
have the power of flight.
Three are fierce and majestic,
and three are Dragonite.


Next: Snowpoint City


----------



## Dar (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

The frozen city,
where people come and go.
And a Gym Leader
Who wears a short skirt in the snow.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 1, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Dar, guess what? It looks
Like you have forgotten a
Prompt for us again

Prompt: Heavy Ball


----------



## Dar (May 1, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Sorreh D:

Oh the Heavy Ball,
used to catch large pokemon.
It helps with Snorlax.

Pokeflute.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 3, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Mr. Fuji's useful pokéflute
sets sleeping minds rapidly athrill
A little tune, played with little skill
makes chesto berries moot.

Prompt: Lemonade


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 3, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

How can it be, a drink so sweet
Restores health for pokemon
Yet never causes rotting teeth
Most curious, non?

Prompt: Battle Tower.


----------



## sv_01 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Fight seven battles subsequently.
Fourteen trainers don't treat you gently.
They just trust in their power.

Twenty-eight Pokémon to battle,
if you've got confidence to rattle.
That is the Battle Tower.

Your chances might seem to be thinning,
and you get nothing without winning.
No experience gaining.

So you know it is bad to lose it.
There might be people who just use it
for strategical training.

I came there with a big intention,
because there's something I should mention:
For points, you can buy stuff.

I used my awesome tortois starter,
and, without knowing Randolph Carter,
sleek bat wings guarded my stuff.

Foes tended to be Ice or Flying.
Once I got defeated while trying,
but Buck won in the meanwhile.

I got through battles that were freezing,
and fought against a stupid Weezing,
and then I got that Weavile!

Next: James


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 9, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

The second of three
Often known as Team Rocket.
As humble as can be-
"Oh, put a sock in it!"

The guy in the team,
Though more of a sissy,
His smile does beam,
But his work upsets Jesse.

You'd think he'd be grand,
With his charm and swift work,
But he always needs a hand,
And has a bit of a quirk.

The goon here called James
Is not of much use.
In fact, he's just shames,
and diserves a kick to the caboose.

Edit: Ffff, N was done already.

How about... Mistralton Cave


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Mending the hearts of beast and man is not an easy task
Venture deep inside, into darkness with strength of dwarven might
Hear the tales from long ago, for knowledge you must ask
Find the leader, Ironheart, and show your heart is bright


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 30, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

I sincerily apologize for the lack of clue
So I bring you the one who's rival is Blue

Prompt: Red


----------



## yiran (May 30, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

This poem is about Red
This poem is also a haiku
I am doing this wrong

Prompt: Surf


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 30, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Surfing across the
Ocean blue. So, so many
Goddamn Tentacools

Topic: Parlyz Heal


----------



## Frostagin (May 31, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A spray that heals you
yes, heals you of what ails you
but only if what ails you
is a paralyzation

prompt: Roar of Time


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 31, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

The lord of Time, god of clocks
Holds a devastating force
Stopping all the ticks and tocks
This never-ending source

Suddenly it rips apart
Spins faster than before
Fear is filling every heart
Trembling at this Roar

Turning hardest bone to dust
With such a mighty blast
Let us hope this god is just
Or this breath might be your last

Prompt: Sigilyph


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

So similar to Unown
is this thing with three eyes.
Supposed to guard a city
that prayed for cloudy skies.

Detached from other regions,
Unova stands alone.
The city is abandoned,
reduced to sand and stone.

No memories of Unown,
bird wings left it behind,
but the map of the city
is always in its mind.


Prompt: X-Scissor


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Scizor arms are crossed
Nothing can stop the onslaught
Of the X-Scissor

Haikus yay! Prompt: Loamy Soil


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A soil so loamy
Your mouth will get foamy

And then your flowers
will grow as tall as a tower

and then Mr. Omi
Will go eat bologne

It will be his lunch hour
But his food will be sour

Luckily for him
His flowers are filled to the brim

With fruits such as Chesto
His mind will say, "Presto!"

And then he will hand a card
To the soil that worked so hard

The soils' name was Loamy soil
It doesn't even need to be boiled!


Next: Blissey


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

(I saw that coming somehow)

Fat fat fat fat fat
Fat fat fat fat fat fat fat
Fat fat fat fat fat

Seriously, though: 

High Special Defense
And massive HP. Thank god
For fighting-types, man.

Topic: That Odd Egg from Crystal


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

The Odd Egg
It gives you an egg
What is inside you ask?
Well it's very simple.
You might get a buzzy Elekid.
Or you might get a buff Igglybuff.
Mortar Magby's are also common.
I think there's a Base Clef Cleffa somewhere.
And, of course, you can't forget your Picky Pichu.

Next: Trolls


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*



Norm said:


> I think there's a Base Clef Cleffa somewhere.


Do you mean bass clef?

Anyway, I don't think trolls are really a part of Pokemon specifically, so...

Stunfisk, also known as
The trolling Pokemon. It smiles
Smugly while fighting.


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Yeah, bass clef.

(I never used a bass clef instrument so i wouldn't know how it was spelled. xD)

There are tons of trolls in Pokemon. For example, Lance, who uses level underleveled Dragonites. 

And you didn't specify a new topic. 

New: Dragonite


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Well, Stunfisk is the trolliest of trolls. Fact.

Dragonite is really
Big and orange. This makes it
Bad at hide and seek.

Topic: Quash


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Quash
A move so horrible
Even Ash doesn't use it

pidgey


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Basic among basic birds,
first in a line of three.
Not as brave as Taillow is,
sometimes it wants to flee.

Not too fierce and not too smart,
brown wings can't be mehhed down:
What you would call sleek with gray
is only plain with brown.

First Normal-type the Dex knows,
content with normalness.
Counterparts are everywhere -
plainness was a success.

Pidgey came first, showing that
Flying and Normal mix -
Basic among basic birds,
first in a line of six.

Next: Lake Valor


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Dried up Magikarp
Flop around here. So does the
Being of Willpower.

Prompt: Qwilfish


----------



## Norm (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A spiny echinoderm
In the sea
Looking for a home

Next: ditto


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A pink blob able to transform
Has little but one use
The only role it will perform
A victim of sexual abuse

I apologize if this somehow has offended anyone *bows*

How about Rotom?


----------



## Norm (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Matter of plasma
Useful in battle
Awesomeness

Haiku ftw.

Next: 

The Youngster Obsessed with Shorts


----------



## Dar (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

(I'm assuming you're talking about Joey.)

Joey the Youngster
Has the highest percentage
Of all Rattatas.

Next Prompt: Furret


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

(Joey is in Johto. Shorts boy is near Mt. Moon.)
(Also since when is Qwilfish an echinoderm?)

Slender, sleek and speedy,
furry, frail but fast,
brown plain-dwelling hunter
with a timid past.

Its paws might seem stubby
thanks to all that fluff,
but it's fast and brown and plain,
and has no weird stuff.

Johto's basic mammal
always looks so neat.
Not as great as Linoone,
but here, it's elite.

More running than biting?
Of course, it's no shark!
Forget about Raticate,
that guy's one third Dark.

More fluff than Clefable,
cuter than a cow,
once, it could learn Rollout,
but it forgot how.

Pink never looked normal,
and now birds go down.
Oh, why doesn't Whitney base
her image on brown?

Next: Dragon Scale


----------



## Norm (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

(I don't recall the youngster's name, but he appears in both Kanto and Johto.)
(Qwilfish seems quite spiny, so i'll call it an echinoderm for the time being.)

Dragon Scale
Thick and rough
Held sometimes
by Dragon-types
Evolves silly Seadra
Into the mighty Kindra

Next: Butterfree (the pokemon)


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Useless Caterpie.
But then you get Confusion!
Now you can beat Brock.

Prompt: Zigzagoon


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

So soft yet so spiky,
that fur doesn't look great -
early stages of fame,
a style yet to create.

Looking for items,
more important than speed -
your big time is coming.
Do you have what you need?

It hides in the grass,
beauty not yet acquired -
when it gets stronger,
it will be admired.

All preparation,
doestn't want to engage -
like a first-time celebrity
preparing for stage.

Now it has things to fear,
and more things to find,
but Azelf's blue flame
burns bright in its mind.

Next: Abomasnow


----------



## Norm (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

The tree with snow
The white on green
The Pokemon so odd
That you'll start to say
Route 217 ho!

Next: Rapidash


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Fur and flames.
Fast and strong.
The plains are where they belong.

Far from where
lands collide.
No cat to fight alongside.

Though they are
not of Void,
I don't want their hope destroyed.


Next: Cradily


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Weird anemone
Why would you use Cradily?
Because Steven does.

Edit: Oh forgot the prompt.
Prompt: Egg


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Oblivious Old people take care of your friends
But what do they do if you say: "Do not want"
To the overflow of eggs that never ends?
The omelette forever your soul will haunt.

Yeeeah, not my best work. As a little sidenote: I'm no good at haikus, and sadly fail to see their beauty.

Prompt: Sinnoh.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Grass starter of Norse myth,
Grass legend of flowers,
dinosaurs are silly,
bugs get awesome powers.

Counterpart to Goldeen?
Evolves to look better.
Combee ain't evolving?
Gender seems to matter.

Three sides, well divided.
There's rocks to go over.
Different kinds of wildlife.
Pink and blue and Snover.

That some legendaries
get my admiration
might be partly why I
like this generation.

Next: Starmie


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Starmie the star-shaped wonder
When Misty sends her out you want to kill her
It has a nice Swift
While Drifloons drift
And finally you've beaten her

I don't know where the Drifloons came from, and yes, I hate Misty when she sends out her Starmie.

Next: Lapras (I'm sorry if this has been said)


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Different roles in different places
Surfing with aquatic graces
This plesiosaur is tan and blue
To its trainer it'll always be true.

Prompt: Parasect


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A mushroom controlling an bug's empty shell.
Dark humid caves are where these monsters dwell.
Yes, this kind of undead you can meet as well.

It's afraid of the sun and does not like snow,
hides from light caused by heat, of course it could glow,
and the empty eyes look like they're just for show.

Mushrooms tend to be ugly, zombie bugs you won't miss.
Based on cicada larvas, this line might make you hiss -
Something close to Nincada had to turn into this!


Next: Bellossom


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Happy girl dancing
Beware of Shedninja please!
Flowers in her hair

Prompt: Shiny

Second line is a reference to when I sent out my bellossom in Battle Revolution against somebody's Shedninja, and as my only damaging moves were Cut and Leaf Blade I lost.


----------



## savol456 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

You are bright
Shining even in the dark of night
An odd gleam
Such a sight seen only in a dream
You're a shiny
Such a rarity

prompt: the move leer


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A frightening face
That's so out of place, and yet
It lowers defense

Prompt: Croconaw


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Caveman and dinosaur,
fangs grow back like a shark's.
Could have been prehistoric,
could have been part Dark.

But it's a starter,
so both options got swiped.
Instead of Rock or Dark,
it's a pure Water-type.

Sharp fangs and claws,
an armor of scales,
but some might see the diamond
it has on its tail.

Prompt: Persian


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

A cat. Just a cat.
With a jewel on its head, and
Evolves from Meowth.
(I am totally lacking imagination here.)
Prompt: Leaf (female protagonist of FRLG)


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Her name is leaf 4
From Fire Red and Leaf Green. 6
Her hat, so white and red, 6
Sits upon hair 4
That is long, brown, and straight. 6

Her tank top is
As blue as the deep sea
While her skirt is as red
As the flames of
Chimchar's little flame tail.

*Next prompt: Escape Rope*


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

oopsies, ignore the fours and sixes of the above post. Sorry about that!

*Next Prompt: Escape Rope*


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: A Pokémon Poetry Game*

Such a handy rope
Brown and thin and long and soft
Wonderful it is.

Prompt: Sun Stone


----------

